# Anyone know anything about living in Okinawa?



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

My husband is an officer in the Navy, and we are up for orders, which we got yesterday. Looks like we will be headed for Okinawa. I know nothing about it other than it is a 63 mile island with several bases, mostly Marine. I was just wondering if anyone knows what I should expect. How are the schools? I have a 10 year old who will be going into the 6th grade next year. We are planning on having another child, what is the healthcare out there like? We will be there for 18 months. 
I won't be able to take all my books, and I have never been more thankful for my Kindle. I will be able to get internet, so can still come visit KB! I am very excited about seeing more of the world, but nervous too! I have never lived outside the US before (well, I'm from San Diego and spent half my summers in Baja, but I don't really count that!). I am going to have to look into book recommendations and load up before I go! 
Thanks for any info anyone has!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We have good friends. . .Air Force. . .who were stationed on Okinawa for 2 years.  They loved it.  We went to visit them for 2 weeks and discovered there is a lot to do.  First of all, get involved with the wives (spouses) club.  They have lots of events and trips to various places in the area -- or nearby other countries.  They also have local jewelry vendors come on base to sell; excellent quality stuff and it's relatively cheap.  Our friends went over with minimal furniture and came back with a houseful. . .lots of Asian themed stuff.  Not beds and stuff but fancy armoires and shelving and such.

They were reasonably happy with the schools -- on the AF base -- DoDDS schools in general tend to be on par with the above average school systems in the US and much more flexible than most.  (My son was in a DoDDS school when we lived in England -- 5th thru 7th grade.)  Mind you, it depends on the teacher and administration. . .and on the parents being involved -- much like any school.  Their kid's were in Jr/High and High School at the time.

You'll get to learn how to drive on the left side of the road, like the Brits and Aussies, but it's not really hard.  Going off base is a bit of a challenge if you don't read Japanese, but close to the bases most of the signs are also in English.  It's only when you go farther afield that you begin to feel a little illiterate.

The weather is tropical; don't bother packing heavy winter stuff.  

Have you or will you be assigned a sponsor?  When my husband was active duty and we were being sent overseas, there was always someone assigned to us that we could ask questions of -- and a wife I could ask questions of -- ahead of the move.  It was a great help.

I also think you'll find that, once you get there, people will be very helpful -- they'll all know just how you're feeling!  We were stationed overseas 3 different times (I'm counting Hawaii because all though it is still the US it's not like mainland culture at all.)  Each time we treated it as an adventure.  And we noticed that the folks who approached it that way, were much happier.  The ones who didn't enjoy it spent a lot of time complaining about what they DIDN'T have or COULDN'T get.  And most of those tours were before the Internet so it was even harder to keep in touch with family.

I'd also suggest getting involved in the Chapel community. . .they have a lot of stuff going on too.  And, if you can afford it, take trips to lower Thailand or Australia while you're in the 'neighborhood'.  In short, look at it as an opportunity to do things that were never on your radar before and you'll find that the time will fly by.

Good luck!

Ann


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you so much! That is just what I needed to hear in order to put my mind at ease! I am kind of new to being a Navy wife, while my husband has earned his stripes in the last 12 years of service, I have only joined him in the last 3. We have only moved once, and half the time since we got married he was in school, so the "Navy Life" is still an adjustment. Funny thing, I always walked away from sailors until I met him. I never wanted this life, but when you find "the one" you do whatever you have to. I am happier than I have ever been and really excited about this newest adventure!


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

From an old Army wife - everyone is in the same boat as far as missing family, friends and home, so you will come to view those you are stationed with as extended family.  We spent 3 years in Germany (best years of our lives!) and the people we met while there are still the ones we keep in touch with 25 years later.  Like Ann said, your attitude is everything and if you go into this as an adventure so will your child.  Enjoy, make wonderful friends and memories!

Kathy


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Children, actually, I have an 18 month old too! Thank you for your input! I love hearing about the experiences of others. I know I am not alone in this, but sometimes the remider is nice to hear (read)!


----------



## Surfmom66 (Mar 24, 2009)

I am so jealous!!  My husband is in the Marine Corps and we had 2 tours (6 years) in Okinawa. We would go back there in a heartbeat. Our kids loved it. The schools are DoD, so you are getting quality education. The kids will also be immersed in the local culture, which is fantastic. Base housing is great, built to withstand typhoons (which everyone looks forward to actually because it means everyone has the day off). The sights, the beautiful emerald green water, the friendly locals cannot be beat. Okinawa is more Americanized than you would think and for that we've probably added to the obesity out there lol. They have malls, KFC, McD's, Toys r Us, you name it, they've got it. 

When we first went there we only had one American channel but the second tour, they finally got cable! You have all the modern conveniences of being stateside. We scuba dove, we also took martial arts from the grandmasters themselves and loved all the fresh sushi.    Not to worry about the language barrier cause most of the Okinawans know English, it may be broken English but nonetheless understandable. They do love it when you learn how to speak some Japanese, "Thank you, Excuse Me, Sorry, You're Welcome, Good Morning, Good Afternoon, Good Evening, etc". And of course, you can never bow your head enough, shows respectfulness.

There are a few things you do need to know about their culture, such as passing food from one chopstick to another. If sharing your food, do not pass it from one chopstick to the other person's chopstick (just place it directly on their plate). This is because the passing the chopstick to chopstick is only done as a burial ritual. When their dead is cremated, the bones are picked up by the eldest with a chopstick and passed on to the next elder sort of like a chain to the urn. Oh yes, and slurping is highly accepted there (they see it as a sign that you are enjoying the soup, meal, etc). 

Well, I guess I've ranted a lot about this place lol. To fully enjoy the experience, make sure you get out in town, meet the locals, enjoy their holidays, invite them to ours (they love our Thanksgiving lol), just completely immerse yourself in their culture. It's Japan's Hawaii, all the people from Mainland Japan go there for vacation and there are a lot of resorts and tourist attractions out there to see. Please remember though, Okinawans are very proud of their heritage, so don't make the mistake of referring to them as Japanese. 

If you have any questions, please email me, my husband and I will be more than happy to answer them. Oh yeah, and enjoy the extra money you'll be making out there (COLA), don't go spending it all on one place lol. You'll soon learn how to negotiate prices.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Cannot comment on the move, but am very excited for you and hope you will post about your adventures!

However, don't worry about loading your kindle prior to moving since you will have internet, you can order and download to your computer and then move via the usb cord, easy easy easy.

Congrats on finding "the one" - ain't love wonderful!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh, thank you all so much. I am getting really excited about the move now. 
Surfmom66- Thank you for the advice! I will take you up on those emails as we get closer to our big move!
Anju- You're right! I always use WN and forgot about the USB! DUH! And yes, love is totally wonderful!


----------



## Surfmom66 (Mar 24, 2009)

You're welcome and I'll look forward to answering your questions.  I think Okinawa was the best tour of duty my husband has had in his 27 years in the Marine Corps. It is the best environment for raising kids and everyone becomes your family. 

The only ones that hated Okinawa were the ones that stayed on the base, in their barracks, who simply did not want to enjoy what was outside the gates. Attitude is everything. This is a once in a lifetime (twice for us) opportunity, take every advantage of it. Be adventurous! You'll love it and so will your family.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

My parents did 2 years in Okinawa in '81-'82 and loved it. My dad wasn't military, he was with AAFES, but...same difference when you're in a military community. I think if they could have stayed, they would have.

Not that helpful, I know. But dang they loved being there.

The Spouse Thingy did 20 years in the USAF and we moved every 2-3 years, but oddly we never made it overseas. I didn't ind that at the time but looking back I wish my son had had the chance to live outside the US. My dad was stationed in Germany when I was little and I regret my son never got to see as much of the world as I did before I was 10.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

How exciting for you and your family!  DH, I and 2 and 4 year old lived in Iwakuni (Marine Corps Air Station) on the "Big Island" for 3 years - we absolutely loved it and would have gone back in a heartbeat.  We got to visit friends on Okinawa a couple of times and they also thought it was the best duty station ever.  As you have already been told, base schools tend to be above average everywhere, medical facilities are convenient and you develop real "family doctor" relationships with the medical personnel.  Definitely take advantage of the wives' club and don't restrict yourself to doing everything on base, your experiences will be richer if you shop in local markets and try out off-base restaurants, etc.  We got to travel to Hong Kong and Korea easily and COLA is great!  Maintaining contact stateside with family and friends has to be so much easier now with the internet (we budgeted a half hour phone call to grandma once a month at $3/min).

All of the other military and DoD personnel are also far from home and looking for new friends - they wil become family.  My best friend to this day (also a fellow kindler!) was made during that time and even though we live across the country from each other now, we maintain the closeness developed through shared experiences overseas.  You can also PM me anytime with questions or to share joys and God Bless your husband for the job he does.

Chris


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Okinawa!! Its so beautiful. Its climate is a lot like Hawaii. I lived in Misawa, but I made my way to Okinawa a couple of times. DOD schools are awesome. Living overseas is great. Its a great for the kids. You gotta try to sign up for and attend as many base trips and festivals as you can. Don't forget about 'hops'. My mom and her best friend used to head to Korea to go shopping.  The cherry blossom season just finished up. Still there are a whole lot of festivals through out the year especially in the summer.

I was only 11 when we first moved to Japan. Never in my childhood...or now...did I have that much freedom. My brother and I rode our bikes everywhere. I still have my japanese city bike, which I ride around las vegas, still. In the three years my family lived in Japan, we went to numerous festivals and historistic places. On weekends we'd take family road trips or day trips. Get the kids involved with base sports and school activities, although the ones that involve travelling to the different bases are mostly for the jr&sr high schoolers. When I played for the softball team in Misawa (the base only had one girls team), we'd travel to different bases to compete. 

I don't know much about Okinawa, but I know its home to the second largest aquarium in the world. They have 3-4 whale sharks and....its been six years since I've been there.

As for food, OMG! Once you've had Japanese food in Japan...its going to be difficult to find anything to match once you get back to the states.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

MAGreen - I'm so excited for you, you have such an amazing experience ahead of you.  I really hope you will start a new thread when you get there so we can hear all about your adventures.

Forgive my ignorance, what's a "DoD School"?  Does DoD just refer to Department of Defense? 

Vegas - I love your enthusiasm!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

kim said:


> Forgive my ignorance, what's a "DoD School"? Does DoD just refer to Department of Defense?


Absolutely correct!


----------



## Surfmom66 (Mar 24, 2009)

kim said:


> MAGreen - I'm so excited for you, you have such an amazing experience ahead of you. I really hope you will start a new thread when you get there so we can hear all about your adventures.
> 
> Forgive my ignorance, what's a "DoD School"? Does DoD just refer to Department of Defense?
> 
> Vegas - I love your enthusiasm!


DoD is just an abbreviation of Department of Defense. The schools are taught by civil service employees who are contracted and housed on-base in Okinawa.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I am getting so excited about this move now! 
I love hearing all of your stories! I can't wait to get there and make some of my own. My son will be in the 2-4 year age range while we are there, as he is developing language skills. I am hoping he will pick up Japanese while he learns English. My daughter is so wrapped up in herself, I am hoping this will open her eyes to the wide wonderful world out there!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

At that age, I'm guessing your son will pick up the language easily.  You will probably get frustrated because you won't know what he's talking about


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Aww heck, it all sounds like gibberish now anyway. At least it will mean something to someone out there when he does learn it!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Surfmom66 said:


> The only ones that hated Okinawa were the ones that stayed on the base, in their barracks, who simply did not want to enjoy what was outside the gates. Attitude is everything. This is a once in a lifetime (twice for us) opportunity, take every advantage of it. Be adventurous! You'll love it and so will your family.


As an old Air Force wife (and mother of a current AF wife) I just wanted to second this observation & advice. My husband's overseas assignments were all in Europe but we've always heard great things about Okinawa and I always harbored a secret wish to be stationed there. It won't always be rainbows & kittens, but then again neither is life here in the States. Sounds like you're going in with the right attitude - enjoy!


----------



## Surfmom66 (Mar 24, 2009)

I wish I had better pictures to share with you but here's one that I found. This is a picture of base housing on Camp Lester, where the old Naval Hospital used to be before they relocated it. But as you can see, the island is simply beautiful.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow! That looks wonderful! How is the housing out there? I think we will be on base, but I am not sure. I can't seem to find much about it. We have been told we will be put up in temp. housing when we get there, and will have to apply for family housing when we get there. Is the healthcare good out there? I am in Jacksonville and heard nothing but horror stories about the hospital out here. It's all true! I had my son there and it was awful! Haven't heard any bad rumors about Okinawa.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you haven't checked out this site: http://www.militaryonesource.com you should do so. With a few clicks you can get to lots of information about moving in general, and, with a few more, about moving overseas. Plus if you know the installation name you can Google it and get links to the local Family Services offices. . . .loads of current info about what's what.

Ann


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you Ann, I will check it out!


----------



## Surfmom66 (Mar 24, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> Wow! That looks wonderful! How is the housing out there? I think we will be on base, but I am not sure. I can't seem to find much about it. We have been told we will be put up in temp. housing when we get there, and will have to apply for family housing when we get there. Is the healthcare good out there? I am in Jacksonville and heard nothing but horror stories about the hospital out here. It's all true! I had my son there and it was awful! Haven't heard any bad rumors about Okinawa.


Officer's housing is great out there, especially in Kadena AB, Kishaba Housing on Camp Butler are nice single family housing, Camp Lester has 4-plexes and then you have the towers that are on Camp Kinser. It's all going to depend on where your husband is going to work at. As far as temporary housing, it's not bad, you'll stay there until you get housing. My husband wanted me to let you know that your husband should send his web orders to housing so you can get yourselves on the list before you get there. It'll give you a step ahead.

The healthcare is about the same as every naval hospital, except they only have so many specialized doctors out there, which is why we cannot get orders back there with my son asthma.

Which Jacksonville are you in? Florida or North Carolina? We're in Camp Lejeune, NC.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Surfmom66 said:


> Which Jacksonville are you in? Florida or North Carolina? We're in Camp Lejeune, NC.


Is the Mai Tai still there? We ate there at least once a week when we were there ('94 to '97) It was the best Chinese buffet I've ever eaten.

As for Okinawa, I'm jealous. I REALLY wanted to go there but we didn't get a chance. My husband was stationed in Misawa before we met (We met in Edzell, Scotland). He enjoyed his tour there.


----------



## Surfmom66 (Mar 24, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Is the Mai Tai still there? We ate there at least once a week when we were there ('94 to '97) It was the best Chinese buffet I've ever eaten.
> 
> As for Okinawa, I'm jealous. I REALLY wanted to go there but we didn't get a chance. My husband was stationed in Misawa before we met (We met in Edzell, Scotland). He enjoyed his tour there.


Yes, the Mai Tai is still at the same location. We frequent Shogun or the little Okinawan restaurant here in town more though. We just love sushi, that's what we miss about living in Okinawa or at least being back home in Los Angeles.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Just found this on the internet. Your kids may like it. It doesn't hurt to learn a little about Japan for they move. It may help them with the transition. Get them excited at the possibilities out there:

http://web-japan.org/kidsweb/

Here's the langauge section, which includes audio and little comic-y videos.
http://web-japan.org/kidsweb/language/index.html
And the sub secton of the langauge section titled quick japanese:
http://web-japan.org/kidsweb/language/quickjapanese/index.html


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

there's an interest game section:
http://web-japan.org/kidsweb/games/index.html
I was having fun reading about high tech section...I miss japan.
http://web-japan.org/kidsweb/hitech/index.html


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

This is one of the most interesting threads I have read.  What a great group we have here.  
deb


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

That is one of the things we really miss from Japan - great sushi.  In fact, we miss a lot of the foods - okinomiyaki (sp?), katsudon (I replicate this one pretty well), I could go on and on and oh, the vending machines!  Wait until you see the vending machines everywhere, MAGreen; cold beer, hot tea, bento boxes, sweets, you name it, it's available in a vending machine!  You'll be able to find McDonalds, Kentucky Fried, Wendys, etc., but forget it - eat local cuisine and enjoy!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

japanese vending machines...they enabled my love for coffee. Everday I'd get a 100 yen peice from the change jar and get a latte as I walked to school. (was 12yrs old) The vending machines there you have so many options. You can get your drinks hot or cold. the area I lived in was mainly farming area, you'd be driving by fields and at an intersection you'd see a vending machine OUT OF NOWHERE! I got my first pack of cigarettes and my first beer from a Japanese vending machine at 13 yrs old. <--thought you should know that there are things like this. FYI: A lot of japanese smoke...even at airports and so forth.

My favorite drinks: Melon soda (sadly its hard to find in the US) 








and Georgia's Original coffee blend.








for 2 and a half years I spent 100 yen (80-90 cents-1 dollar depend on exchange rate) on a single coffee everyday, which is why k-cups for my keirig is 'cheap' by my coffee buying standards.

There's also Purikura. Japanese Sticker Pictures. Those are really a lot of fun. They are photo booths and you can decorate the photo like this:


----------



## Surfmom66 (Mar 24, 2009)

OMG!! I loved Melon Fanta. I missed all the Sushi bars and trying to see who had a higher stack of plates by the end of the meal compared to my husband's. LOL Speaking of coffee, I have to agree. Nothing beats a hot can of Georgia coffee from the vending machines, eating Mochi or the cold noodles in the summertime.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

ohh...cold soba noodles. Its been years since I've had that. As odd as it sounds to some, it really good and like Surfmom66 said great in the humid summers.


----------



## Surfmom66 (Mar 24, 2009)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> ohh...cold soba noodles. Its been years since I've had that. As odd as it sounds to some, it really good and like Surfmom66 said great in the humid summers.


Ok, my mouth is watering now. LOL Thank goodness we have a little Okinawan restaurant out here. Green Tea ice cream anyone?!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> ohh...cold soba noodles. Its been years since I've had that. As odd as it sounds to some, it really good and like Surfmom66 said great in the humid summers.


Perfect! Look at the fried daikon and yam - I am so hungry now! Your picture also reminded me of my most extensive and easy to collect Japanese "art" - the hashi holders (the chopstick rest) - I don't know how many I have and they truly can be works of art in a wide range of prices. They also fit well into shadowboxes for display and are great conversation starters as table decorations. MAGreen, I want to go with you! I am stuck in the farmlands of the midwest - nearest pretty good Japanese restaurant is 110 miles away (heavy sigh).


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

In the US we have the dollar store and in japan they have the 100 yen store, but the 100 yen store is much better than American's dollar stores. You can get a lot of different products there. This is where I bought my first fountain pen. they have some cute stationary and accessories there. Not to mention cheap snackage and melon soda!!! (what can i say Melon soda is addicting)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Suggested 100 yen store purchases:  reading glasses of every strength from 1.0 to however high they go.  Someday, you'll be old and will be happy to have them.  Also they have some really cool kitchen gadgets, fun little refrigerator organizer thingies and specialized small tools.  We went to one when we were visiting our friends there about 8 years ago and my husband could have spent all day there.. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

V-A you are absolutely amazing!  Are you between classes or on break or just enjoying vicariously someone going to Okinawa?  We are going to get periodic reports I am sure - I hope I hope I hope!  But then they may be just be enjoying their post and environment so much us kindlers are forgotten


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Japan has never been high on my I-wanna-go-there list (probably cuz I don't know a lot about the country).  But after reading this thread, I so want to go there.  I'm really jealous of all the people who have traveled to so many places.

Living vicariously... yup, that's me


----------



## Surfmom66 (Mar 24, 2009)

Here's one of our favorite hangouts called American Village. It's close to all the bases and it has everything from movie theaters, shops, baskin robbin, a giant ferris wheel that seem to take about 20 minutes for a full revolution so you can get a pretty good view of the island.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We have just had a member join who lives on Okinawa. . . .maebnus, I'm sure you can give the best scoop since you're still there!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I live in Osaka but I have friends in Okinawa. I went to Okinawa a couple times and I really like it. 

When you go to 100yen shop, you have to be careful not to spend too much. Because it is only 100yen you tend to place a lot of stuff in your basket and end up paying much more than 100yen. LOL. I remember my sister who lives in LA came back to Japan and went to 100yen Shop. When she came out from shop, she spend $200.    You'll be surprised to find a lot of useful things in 100yen shop worth buying.    Like those laundry bag you can get in the US for $4 - $6, you'll find in 100yen shop. When I go back to Japan, I buy bunch and bring back.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am jealous thinking about all the tea that you are going to encounter. The Te Thread demands regular updates on the yummy teas that you try. We might have to turn you into a tea mule for us...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Melon tea is especially good


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow, I have been so busy packing and getting stuff done, I have only been able to pop on and off the boards lately...I missed a lot! Thank you VA for all the web sites for the kids. We are very excited, my husband borrowed some books on the culture out there,so we won't offend anyone, hopefully! We have been set back a couple months for the move due to funding issues, go figure. And I will never forget all my Kindleboard friends! I will need this connection to home, so I will be happy to keep you all up on my experiences! And I will even be happy to send Melon soda and tea back!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Surfmom66 said:


> Which Jacksonville are you in? Florida or North Carolina? We're in Camp Lejeune, NC.


We are in Florida. Too bad, I would have loved to have a fellow Kindler to grab a coffee with!


----------



## Maebnus (May 24, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> We have just had a member join who lives on Okinawa. . . .maebnus, I'm sure you can give the best scoop since you're still there!


Heh... well, actually some of the others are doing quite well for not being there. 
I'll admit I'm probably not the most helpful person when it comes to introducing someone to Okinawa; I've been in Oki for a year and a half, but I'm not as adventurous as people online seem to assume. But I'm up for most anything if I can get company to do it (I can't seem to try new things alone).

MAGreen, if you haven't found it already, try http://www.okinawahai.com for some helpful things about the island (perhaps even more helpful for you than me since you have kids). There are a lot of friendly folks over there, and definite life-savers at times when some of the more confusing requirements are involved (like updating the JCI [Japanese Compulsory Insurance] on your car).

I live on Kadena AB, but am in Omaha for the next month or so. Come August, if you'd be interested in meeting another Oki-transplanted Kindler, let me know.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

This is my favorite drink from vending machine. In the winter, I can get it hot and in the summer cold.









Purikura is very popular and cost 400yen ($4) but I see some in the US for $10.

When you go to the department store, restaurant, or cafe, you'll see what they offer in the front of the place and those are fake but look so eatable and yummy. I love to go and look at them. lol.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Now this is just not fair. I love Sushi, and would eat it all the time, but I will be limited on what and how much I can eat since I will (hopefully) be pregnant out there. My favorite types of sushi have the raw tuna, which I am not suposed to eat at all when preggers!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> Now this is just not fair. I love Sushi, and would eat it all the time, but I will be limited on what and how much I can eat since I will (hopefully) be pregnant out there. My favorite types of sushi have the raw tuna, which I am not suposed to eat at all when preggers!


Why can't you eat raw fish when you are pregnant? I think I ate anything I want when I was pregnant.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Some fish, cooked or raw, has significant levels of mercury, which can retard brain development in fetuses. The last several years have shown that the mercury levels in some fish have gotten too high to be safe for pregnant women. Tuna is one of the major no-nos! Salmon is still ok in small amounts though!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, thank you for the info. With that info I don't know what Japanese will do since their main dish is most likely to be fish...


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

It depends on the fish. I am sure that there is a safe and unsafe list somewhere. I am allergic so I eat no fish, raw or cooked.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

We were stationed on Okinawa from '96-'99. Simply loved it beyond belief. If you are not a diver, they used to have scuba classes on base, even if you can't dive, you can snorkle. Maeda Point was a great place to go.. we also used to drive over to Ie island I think... had to go over 2 brodges to get to it.. was AWESOME snorkling. the water is sooo beautiful and clear and warm. I am jealous.. and I know my son will be too when I tell him you are going there... don't suppose you need an almost 18 yo houseboy?


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Okinawa is one of most popular vacation place in Japan so while you are there, you should take advantage of the place.    One of my friend go to Okinawa to play Golf 3,4 times a year.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I plan to take advantage of everything while I am there! I am so excited for my kids to get to experience a different culture, and to get to live in such a beautiful place is a real blessing! With all the awful things we have to endure in the Navy, like having my husband taken from me half the year, and being moved all over the damn place when they decide they need him somewhere else, at least now we will be in a tropical paradise that is rich in culture and a safe place to raise my babies! I grew up in San Diego, which is a big Navy/Marine city, I swore I would never marry a military man because I didn't want be waiting at home for him to return...but you can't always help who you fall in love with. Sorry, I think I am feeling bitter tonight. We just found out they will be taking him on another deployment for 5 months before they let us leave...this will be the third one in 2 years...sometimes I really hate the Navy.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Will you be able to travel in Japan while your husband is not with you? If you can and if I'm in Japan at the time, maybe you can visit Osaka.    I'll take you around, see Osaka castle, Osaka city. Not much to see but it's very different than Okinawa. So many people. LOL. Kyoto is 30min from Osaka so you can visit Kyoto too.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

How exciting is that - a kindle klub in Japan! or a meeting anyway.


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm AF, and was stationed at Yokota, outside of Toyko.  There are so many things I miss about Japan.  I really loved my time over there.  Take advantage!  Stay at the New Sanno (military hotel) in Toyko.  Go to the Hale Koa in Hawaii, or Schoefield (sp?) barracks.  Go to Thailand- but don't spend too much time in Bangkok, go to Chaing Mai (assuming its safe, that the country calms down!), to Hong Kong...Its all right there.  I saw so much when I was there.  I made the conscious decision not to come back to the States at every possible opportunity.  Have people come visit you!  I knew I wouldn't be there for very long, and would probably never get back, so I tried to soak it all in.  I rode an elephant in Thailand, ate dim sum in Hong Kong, took the bullet train to Kyoto...

Yes, I missed Target.  Yes, I missed home.  Yes, there were some days that I didn't want to be living overseas.  

On the whole though, it was an absolutely wonderful experience.  Everything that everyone else has said is right on.  I found that the family feeling on the base was so wonderful.  I'd imagine that the spouse's club would be wonderful, you could find a traveling buddy for when your hubby is out.  I'm sorry he has to go on another cruise before you leave (did I mention my husband was Navy, and we met in Japan?)  Hang in there!

Kim


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Take some Shotokan Karate classes there.  Best to get it from the original source.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

If you do go to Chaing Mai - let me know, I have a friend from here that has moved there, she actually enabled me to buy my kindle LOL LOL or maybe I enabled her? or maybe we enabled each other, but she would probably be glad to meet you.


----------

